
Can Gary Marcus Make AI More Human? - theunixbeard
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/544606/can-this-man-make-aimore-human/
======
theunixbeard
Based on the recent popularity of "Go, Marvin Minsky, and the Chasm that AI
Hasn’t Yet Crossed"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11020652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11020652))
I came across this article about Gary Marcus' work on a hybrid deep learning /
rules-based AI system for his stealth startup:
[http://geometric.ai](http://geometric.ai)

Gives some interesting perspective to the other story.

